# Info on Heavensent Golden Retrievers wanted



## Golden:) (Jul 6, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about Heavensent Golden Retrievers? Here is the link to their website. Heavensent Goldens Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

They do not list the AKC registration names or do not have any reference they do clearances which are necessary when researching for a healthy puppy.


----------



## Golden:) (Jul 6, 2012)

I think I found a few of her dogs in the OFA site after much digging. This looks like it could be Autumn Orthopedic Foundation for Animals on the OFA site, but I don't know for sure. I think this is Windsor Orthopedic Foundation for Animals and I think this is Goldie Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. I do not know this for sure. Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I am seeing a lot of red flags that make me see them as a back yard breeder. I would not consider them based on...
No mention of getting the core four clearences
No registered names listed and when I searched for owners with the name Nikki nothing can up that i could see as her dogs. You can not research the pedigrees of verifiable clearances without the registered names.
She is pointing to champions in the pedigree but does not do anything with her dogs. Trading on the accomplishments of others is a real turn off to me.
Winston who appears to be about a year to a year and a half and will be the sire of all the upcoming litters!
1. He should be 2 and have clearences before being bred. 
2. Rarely if ever, is the boy in your backyard the best choice to better your girl (which should be the goal)

These are signs this is a breeder I could not support.:no:


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

*Great job researching!*

Great digging Golden.
You had better luck than me.
Interesting that not a single dog here has a full set of clearances. Windsor of course is too young for actual clearances. Beware of prelims...that boy should not be bred till he has his 2 nd birthday and passes hips and elbows. Would be even better if they did something with him.
Since you gave the info push, i found winston on K9data. 
Pedigree: Heavensents Windsor's A Class Of His Own
As far as champions in the pedigree, their is one in the grandparent generation and more further back. I would not call this a pedigree loaded with champions. He might be a nice boy, but with out competing how do you, I, or the breeder know that definitively?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Really lacking clearances..and makes me wonder if Autumn has something going on with her hips as they did elbows but not hips??


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

This Windsor was just add to k9data on 10/15/12. He is to young for clearances or to be a sire.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Golden, have you considered contacting your local or regional golden retriever club for a referral? It might make finding a reputable breeder a bit less of a process. A good obedience or agility club might also have members who could steer you toward good breeders in your area.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

What state are you located in? Are you looking for a breeder close by? 

It looks as though there are 2 breeders going by the name Heaven Sent, I hope the one does not get a bad rap, because of the one mentioned in this post.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Windsor's younger brother Ranger Danger Delight born 2/2/09 has a puppy listed born 12/31/09. Ranger was only 8 months old when he sired this guy with a mother who was about 10 months old.

Babies having babies


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

From the website:
*Her* and I have been actively raising Shih Tzu’s now for the past 8 years and started raising Goldens several years ago. We truly have the best job ever!

Sigh. I could never buy from someone whose grammar is that creative.


----------



## Golden:) (Jul 6, 2012)

MGMF Where is Ranger Danger Delight born 2/2/09 has a puppy listed born 12/31/09? Thanks, Golden


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Golden:) said:


> MGMF Where is Ranger Danger Delight born 2/2/09 has a puppy listed born 12/31/09? Thanks, Golden



Pedigree: Ranger Danger Delight


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Did you see under his son on k9 data that he had hip dysplasia and cost them $4,600! I would def stay away from that breeder!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am just now seeing this thread. Nicki Allen approached me once wanting to use my male as a stud. I wasn't interested in breeding him, but it was especially alarming to me when she said her girl was 1.5 years old. She claimed to have prelims on her. When I checked her out a little more for curiosity's sake (I absolutely would NEVER breed my male out in the first place, but I was curious who she was) I found that the dog she was trying to breed was _6 months!_ not 1.5 years as she had said. I wanted to puke (and still do). She also was telling me how horrible/out of control and hyper the girls dad was (Windsor) and that she liked my male because he was calm and controlled. You will also notice she took all of her dogs info out of k9data now. Look at the change history to see that.
Pedigree: W


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Eowyn said:


> I am just now seeing this thread. Nicki Allen approached me once wanting to use my male as a stud. I wasn't interested in breeding him, but it was especially alarming to me when she said her girl was 1.5 years old. She claimed to have prelims on her. When I checked her out a little more for curiosity's sake (I absolutely would NEVER breed my male out in the first place, but I was curious who she was) I found that the dog she was trying to breed was _6 months!_ not 1.5 years as she had said. I wanted to puke (and still do). She also was telling me how horrible/out of control and hyper the girls dad was (Windsor) and that she liked my male because he was calm and controlled. You will also notice she took all of her dogs info out of k9data now. Look at the change history to see that.
> Pedigree: W


Thank you for sharing your experience here. I think sometimes the stories are so hard to believe, it's important to know that these things do happen.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

nolefan said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience here. I think sometimes the stories are so hard to believe, it's important to know that these things do happen.


I was just so blown away that anyone would even try to breed a _6 month old!_ That is so heartless and cruel! She wouldn't even be close to done growing herself! Let alone everything else she was doing wrong that blew me away.


----------



## Golden Girl82 (Oct 18, 2012)

Eowyn said:


> I am just now seeing this thread. Nicki Allen approached me once wanting to use my male as a stud. I wasn't interested in breeding him, but it was especially alarming to me when she said her girl was 1.5 years old. She claimed to have prelims on her. When I checked her out a little more for curiosity's sake (I absolutely would NEVER breed my male out in the first place, but I was curious who she was) I found that the dog she was trying to breed was _6 months!_ not 1.5 years as she had said. I wanted to puke (and still do). She also was telling me how horrible/out of control and hyper the girls dad was (Windsor) and that she liked my male because he was calm and controlled. You will also notice she took all of her dogs info out of k9data now. Look at the change history to see that.
> Pedigree: W


 
Hello, Hannah Davis (if you can post my name on a public forum, I can do the same). That is a mighty interesting post which is full of lies. Tell me, how did I find your “stud” (Austins Wake Charger) if he wasn’t advertised for stud service? He was posted on Free Dog Listings offered at stud. By the way, I have never bred a 6 month old nor have I ever even had a golden come into heat that early. I have no idea what your problem is or why you are bringing up something that happened almost 2 years ago but if you are going to lie, I am not going to sit here and allow it. 

So it sickens you to breed a golden so young huh? Did you not breed your female at 13 1/2 months old to your male, which by the way even though you were offering him at stud doesn’t even have his complete clearances (missing elbow clearance)? This info is right on K9data. She was 13 1/2 months old when you bred her. Also, if underage breeding sickens you so bad, why did you buy your female in the first place?? Her mother was only 1 1/2 years old. So I guess you are “puking” over your own breeding practices. 

Pedigree: Colebrook's Golden Eowyn

I have no interest in arguing with you over events that happened nearly 2 years ago. But if you are going to slam someone for underage breeding, perhaps you shouldn’t be breeding young females yourself.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Nikki,
Welcome to the forum! May I ask you a question? Could you please share with us why you would remove your dog's information from K9data? This would be important information to puppy buyers and is a great tool for breeders now and in the future. I really just curious especially since it does track the alterations.


----------



## Golden Girl82 (Oct 18, 2012)

LJack said:


> Hi Nikki,
> Welcome to the forum! May I ask you a question? Could you please share with us why you would remove your dog's information from K9data? This would be important information to puppy buyers and is a great tool for breeders now and in the future. I really just curious especially since it does track the alterations.


 Hello and thanks for the welcome. In all honesty, I never actually put my dog's information into K9data in the first place. It was someone by the name of Cathy Davis (and some of the information was actually incorrect). I did ask for the my dog's information to be deleted a few months back from k9data but never got a response so I just deleted it myself. I no longer breed, nor have I for awhile so I didn't think it was much use to have the information posted at this point. 

By the way, your goldens are beautiful


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Golden Girl82 said:


> Hello and thanks for the welcome. In all honesty, I never actually put my dog's information into K9data in the first place. I no longer breed, nor have I for awhile so I didn't think it was much use to have the information posted at this point.
> By the way, your goldens are beautiful


That is not uncommon for someone else to add them. I hope you consider adding it back in. It looks like relatives of your dog may well still be used in other programs. Your dogs information would very valuable to those and future breeders. When the time comes, and it is a sad fact it will, adding a dog date of death and cause of death is a real asset for breeders trying to get longer life's and eliminate or manage cancer. 

Thanks for the complement! I am pretty fond of them myself!


----------



## Golden Girl82 (Oct 18, 2012)

LJack said:


> That is not uncommon for someone else to add them. I hope you consider adding it back in. It looks like relatives of your dog may well still be used in other programs. Your dogs information would very valuable to those and future breeders. When the time comes, and it is a sad fact it will, adding a dog date of death and cause of death is a real asset for breeders trying to get longer life's and eliminate or manage cancer.
> 
> Thanks for the complement! I am pretty fond of them myself!


 You bring up a good point! I really never thought of it like that. I think I will add their information back into K9data when I have the opportunity. Things are going to be crazy around here the next week or so (we are clearing 3 more acres of our land) but when I have an opportunity I will add their info into the website. 

Have a good one


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Golden Girl82 said:


> Hello, Hannah Davis (if you can post my name on a public forum, I can do the same). That is a mighty interesting post which is full of lies. Tell me, how did I find your “stud” (Austins Wake Charger) if he wasn’t advertised for stud service? He was posted on Free Dog Listings offered at stud. By the way, I have never bred a 6 month old nor have I ever even had a golden come into heat that early. I have no idea what your problem is or why you are bringing up something that happened almost 2 years ago but if you are going to lie, I am not going to sit here and allow it.
> 
> So it sickens you to breed a golden so young huh? Did you not breed your female at 13 1/2 months old to your male, which by the way even though you were offering him at stud doesn’t even have his complete clearances (missing elbow clearance)? This info is right on K9data. She was 13 1/2 months old when you bred her. Also, if underage breeding sickens you so bad, why did you buy your female in the first place?? Her mother was only 1 1/2 years old. So I guess you are “puking” over your own breeding practices.
> 
> ...


I don't mind you using my name, many people know me here and I don't believe in hiding behind computer screens when it comes to integrity. Yes, Eowyn was _accidentally_ bred by Austin when she was 13 1/2 months to my utter shame and disgrace. She came into heat 2 months early (only 4 months after her last cycle) and bred with Austin sometime in the first 3 days (she was in heat a full 2 weeks 5 days afterwards while being kept separate). She kept herself really neat and I did not realize she was in. It may also interest you to know that Eowyn is spayed and working on her training as a service dog. Yep, she also came from a byb, but I didn't know any better back then. I do now, and I won't ever be buying a puppy from a byb again. I will ask my sister about the "free dog listings" thing if you would like, that would not have been of my doing (technically he is her dog, but I take care of him and have some breeding veto powers now). I have been on her about getting the elbow clearances done (since she didn't when she got his hips done) but it hasn't happened yet since he isn't going to be bred again. It was a rocky start for someone who really wanted/wants to become a reputable breeder, but I didn't know better and a lot of it was completely out of my control. 

I looked up the info I was given on heavensent goldens (very little) and what I found led me to believe your girl was 6 months.


----------



## Golden Girl82 (Oct 18, 2012)

Eowyn said:


> I don't mind you using my name, many people know me here and I don't believe in hiding behind computer screens when it comes to integrity. Yes, Eowyn was _accidentally_ bred by Austin when she was 13 1/2 months to my utter shame and disgrace. She came into heat 2 months early (only 4 months after her last cycle) and bred with Austin sometime in the first 3 days (she was in heat a full 2 weeks 5 days afterwards while being kept separate). She kept herself really neat and I did not realize she was in. It may also interest you to know that Eowyn is spayed and working on her training as a service dog. Yep, she also came from a byb, but I didn't know any better back then. I do now, and I won't ever be buying a puppy from a byb again. I will ask my sister about the "free dog listings" thing if you would like, that would not have been of my doing (technically he is her dog, but I take care of him and have some breeding veto powers now). I have been on her about getting the elbow clearances done (since she didn't when she got his hips done) but it hasn't happened yet since he isn't going to be bred again. It was a rocky start for someone who really wanted/wants to become a reputable breeder, but I didn't know better and a lot of it was completely out of my control.
> 
> I looked up the info I was given on heavensent goldens (very little) and what I found led me to believe your girl was 6 months.


 
You don’t owe me an explanation as to why your dog was bred at a young age or even why your stud doesn’t have his elbow clearance. That is up to you and your prospective puppy buyers. I mind my own business and don’t generally get involved in any drama. However, if you are going to accuse someone of breeding a 6 month old puppy, you should have some evidence to support that. 

With that said, I am done with this conversation. Quite frankly, we are arguing over a conversation that took place nearly 2 years ago. I can find much better things to do with my time and life is just too short.


----------



## Jcarver (Jul 22, 2015)

I live in Wexford Pa, I purchased my dog Sofie from Nikki from one of Autumns litters , I can tell you as an owner , she is the best most beautiful dog I have ever owned. I am not an expert in breeding practices, but I do know I trust this Breeder. I have stayed in touch with Nikki over the years regarding Sofie, dog food choices, or if she's gotten sick from eating too many things she shouldn't! Nikki is always there responding and trying to help. Autumn is such sweetheart , I knew right away I wanted one of her pups. Sofie is just like her. Thought I would add my two cents to this thread as no one has mentioned anything about the dogs and the love they have brought to their families. P.s she hangs out with our bunny Lucy everyday. I'm not sure I know too many Golden's doing that!


----------

